# Still not giving up!



## 20475 (Nov 20, 2006)

I am 26 years old and have been living with IBS since I was 8 (the majority of my life). I have to say, in reading some of the posts here, I can totally identify with many of you. It breaks my heart to hear others suffering the same way I do... I know just how you feel. Some days can seem so hopeless and out of your control. It can seem like nobody understands and nobody is going to help.I recently graduated from university (for the 2nd time) and got a teaching job. Because of this horrible IBS, I actually ended up losing the job I'd worked so hard for! I can't eat without feeling nauseous or running to the bathroom. I have IBS-D which keeps me running for that purpose 10 to 15 times a day!!!! Unfortunately, that's no exaggeration! I've had this especially bad flair up since I got engaged this past summer... coming on 5 months now. I've been pretty much confined to bed. Too nauseous, weak, and in pain to do much. My cramps have been so bad lately, I actually hallucinate! My stomach looks normal in the morning, and by the end of the day it looks like I'm 4 months pregnant! I have stopped going to restaurants, family functions, work... barely function outside of the house in fact. The GERD has also flaired up leaving me mostly incapacitated and feeling so guilty for the stress it places on my fiance. I feel so hopeless some days and the depression can make things that much harder.... Now, for the advice. I haven't found too much will work for me, but I have read so much lately, that maybe it will work for somebody! I sincerely hope so! Here are some tips:- cut out caffeine, msg, artificial sweeteners (especially aspartame), carbonated drinks, coffee (even decaf), deep-fried/fatty foods (not easy, I know!)- try the following teas: camomile, fennel (for bloating and gas, but be careful if you have IBS-C), peppermint (although not if you have GERD), ginger (for nausea)- try to avoid lactose products and see if it helps your symptoms- exercise! (there are proven links between exercise and depression (which IBS can cause))... try small things like walking the dog at a leisurely pace or take up yoga- research things on your own! If you're feeling helpless and thinking your doctor is not helping, try to take it into your own hands and read up on the research and different natural remedies... try Heather Von Vorous's book and there are many others with different approaches- for those with GERD, I've read that eating a small piece of orange peel can provide some relief from the gnawing, burning pressure of reflux- psychotherapy (cognitive-behavioural), hypnotherapy (there are IBS CDs available: ../hypnosis/),[/URL] and meditation (there are many books, e.g. "Being Zen") are also effective - try writing in a journal; express how you feel, the symptoms you have, things you've tried; just getting your thoughts organized on paper can offer huge relief for the mental aspect of IBS; especially if you can't afford to see a psychologist- most importantly, find support! You are not alone! People on these forums have similar experiences. Talk to them, even just venting can help!If I come across any other helpful ideas in my research, I will definitely post here to share them! Good luck to you all!


----------

